# [HOWTO] SpamAssasin et Evolution

## Prodigy44

Bon alors voilà un petit howto tout simple qui associe spamassassin et evolution pour filtrer les spams.

Bon il faut installer evolution (v. 1.4.5)

ensuite vous installer spamassasin avec la commande suivante :

emerge Mail-SpamAssassin *

ensuite dans évolution Fichier > Nouveau > Dossier et la vous créez un répertoire du style Spam.

Vous aller maintenant ajouter le filtre spamassassin ; pour cela :

Outils > Filtres... > Ajouter 

Nom de la règle : Spam

Dans la partie "Si", A la place de Expéditeur sélectionner Envoyer le message dans une commande shell, mettez alors spamassassin -e dans le champs, puis choisir au lieu de "retourne"  "est supérieur à" (laissez 0).

Dans la partie "Alors", après la liste "Déplacer vers le dossier"aller chercher le répertoire que vous avez créé précédement dans "<cliquez ici pour sélectionner un dossier>" dans notre exemple le dossier s'appelait spam. Puis validez.

Voilà votre evolution est maintenant configurez pour filtrer les spams, je viens tout juste de le mettre, merci de me faire parvenir de vos expériences.

*Il est possible que vous trouviez des problèmes de dépendances du type :

Failed Test Stat Wstat Total Fail  Failed  List of Failed

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

t/rfc2202.t  255 65280    14   14 100.00%  8-14

Failed 1/1 test scripts, 0.00% okay. 7/14 subtests failed, 50.00% okay.

make: *** [test_dynamic] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 22, Exitcode 2

!!! Tests didn't work out. Aborting!

La solution est alors d'installer digest-base :

emerge Digest-base

source : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26006&highlight=evolution+spamassassin

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120855&highlight=digestbase+dep

----------

## TGL

Merci Prodigy44. Je n'utilise pas Evolution, donc personellement je n'en ferai pas usage, mais il n'empêche que les astuces sont toujours les bienvenues ici  :Wink: 

----------

## DomiX

Bonsoir  :Smile: 

J'ai suivi ton Tips sans problème Prodigy44. Mias j'ai une question, 

comment peut-on tester l'efficacité de Mail-SpamAssassin   :Question: 

A+

----------

## Prodigy44

Euh c'est une très bonne question, faut avoir une boite a mail plein de spam  :Smile: ))

Donc  moi pour le moment en 2-3 jours, j'ai recu 12 Spam, 11 ont été remplir le dossier spam et le dernier a été réceptionné comme un mail normal, donc pour le moment c'est éfficace a 11/12...

----------

## Yamakasi

Salut tout le monde,

J'aime bien ton HowTo, bien que j'utilise Pine pour lire mes emails

Ca serait bien si qqchun postait un HowTo pour l'implentation de SpamAssasin au niveau d'un serveur de mail (postfix en l'occurence...).

Le filtrage de spam serait encore puissant, car tout les users du serveur mail profiterait automatiquement de Spamassassin 

Un volontaire?  :Smile: 

----------

## Prodigy44

Ouai moi j'ai un peu la flem en ce moment   :Embarassed: 

----------

## charlax

C'est très bien expliqué là :

http://frlinux.net/?section=reseau&article=106

J'en ai c**** mais bon ça a l'air de marcher.

Juste utiliser la commande spécifié dans la doc Mail :: Démarage rapide de Gentoo

----------

## knarf

Quelque chose comme https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56633&highlight=server+mail ça pour une implementation serveur ça ne te dit rien ?

----------

## zdra

Il y a maintenant un anti-spam intégré a évolution, et je vois que evolution dépend gentillement sur spamassassin... donc je suppose que le howto n'est plus d'actualité ?

----------

## chipsterjulien

Perso j'avais fait un truc plus complet et il est facile de l'adapter ensuite :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-246082.html

À quoi ca sert de réinventer la roue ?

----------

